# Launched - Un-Official website of BSNL Data Card



## din (Aug 27, 2007)

New website dedicated to BSNL ! I just completed it.

Please have a look - *bsnldatacard.com

Before you press the 'report' or 'delete' button ..

There are no banners, no google ads and no referral links. There is no commercial / business / personal interest behind this website. I found the BSNL data card to be useful and affordable, so thought I will help others by providing the details based on my experience. 

Please leave your comments/suugestions/criticism either here in the thread or in the website.

Thank you all.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 28, 2007)

awsome website.. cool interface ..
have a doubt .. if the Huawei doesnt work with pci t- pcmcia then ..can we use a 3rd party pcmcia adapter which works with BSNL & also supports pci to pcmcia ??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 28, 2007)

Cool and well layout Website. 

I dont know why BSNL has not launched this service with a _Dhamaaaka_ I will check if its available in my city.

Any special persons i should contact  ? since guys on helpline 197 dont know anything


----------



## TechHunter (Aug 28, 2007)

Cool man ... good layout and design and ofcourse Great info.

You should show this to BSNL ppl, atleast they will learn about how to advertise their product .


----------



## RCuber (Aug 28, 2007)

Well done Din  all the information which a person needs about the Datacard is there in your website.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 28, 2007)

better than bsnl's official site


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 28, 2007)

way better than bsnl's website


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 28, 2007)

Good job man! this is what a satisfied customer can do for a company.


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 28, 2007)

Very well done. It is really helpful for the person using the BSNL data cards and also motivating others to take one if they don't have one. Like me  I am going to go and do an enquiry about this tomorrow at my BSNL office.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 28, 2007)

It is already available? You get unlimited wireless access to the Internet at 2.4 Mbps today??? I am _very_ interested.

Oh, EVDO hasn't been launched yet. Any idea how soon is soon?


----------



## Pathik (Aug 28, 2007)

great layout.. btw can u tell me wat template are u using?? or did u make it urself??


----------



## din (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank you for your comments and suggestions friends

*@desai_amogh*

PCI-to-PCMCIA adpater - it may work, but that is not guranteed. From my experience, it didn't work, but thats not the final word and it may work.

*@sukhdeepsinghkohli*

Mostly the local tel exchange people will not have a clue, so contact the commercial officer / DGM in your area and you will get more info from there.

*@aryayush*

No, EVDO is on the way, not available right now. The difference is ICC will work wherever BSNL CDMA coverage exist. But EVDO will be introduced in selected cities only - in the first phase. Atleast that is the info I received from BSNL officials. Also, not sure when they wil llaunch EVDO. They are installing the equipments for EVDO though.

*@pathiks*

No, I am not good in design actually , lol, more into programming. The design is based on a free template that I got from internet. I modified it though.


----------



## Josan (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Buddy great noose!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaithy (Aug 29, 2007)

Dear Din,
Usually I see only the brickbats in some forums about us.. Even if we are honestly do some thing, always  the skeptism remain.. i don't blame them either.. Whether you are one of our staff/Officer or customer, I have to give you big handshake for what you are doing now.. I wish our officers should see your site and learned many ideas.

Thanking you,
with regards,
Vaithy


----------



## din (Aug 29, 2007)

@vaithy

Thank you man. I had some terrible experience with some of the BSNL officials long back, but I didn't blame the entire BSNL.

But recently I met some of the very professional and friendly officials who helped me getting the data card and testing it. And regarding the BSNL data card, I am quite satisfied with the speed, perfomance and above all the tariff. So I thought I will give something to BSNL in return, thats all 

Also, if anyone get any useful info from my site, I am pretty happy too.

Meantime, I am not a BSNL employee, just a customer.


----------



## hailgautam (Aug 29, 2007)

@ Din : I guess Vaithy is BSNL officer.

By the way you got a very cool site man, better than anything i have seen. Very neat.


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

Thank you.

Meantime, updated the FAQ page with the questions I received through the website. Hope that helps some.


----------



## saipothuri (Aug 30, 2007)

Din,

   its really nice piece of work which helps many people to understand what it is actually. In BSNL website which covers many topics and plans may be people get some difficult to get the right piece of information in that complete BSNL portal.

  This site helps people to understand the service clearly and they can have there normal queries solved in FAQ's and much more and even manuals and software download this is really a nice piece of work

All the Best


----------



## i_am_crack (Aug 30, 2007)

very informative...

kudos


----------



## Oodibaba (Aug 31, 2007)

are u sure the total cost of unlimited bsnl internet is Rs 400/-


----------



## din (Aug 31, 2007)

@Oodibaba

Monthly charges for unlimited internet - Rs.250

Monthly voice rental (min voice rental) - Rs.150

If you ar eplanning to take the card on rental basis, add Rs.150 too.

There is no additional charges. Its confirmed.


----------



## andrwclark (Jul 23, 2010)

Website has cool look, optimized with SEO Techniques, highly concentrated to content for *GOOGLE ADS.

There are google ads, average 3 ads per page. Good PageRank in 3 Years. You should be good SEO Guy. Am I right? Generating Revenue from GOOGLE ADSENSE
*


----------



## atool (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks bro for creating a helpful site and SHARING it here


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 24, 2010)

neat and to the point!!

gud work..


reduce the speed of the news scroll on the top.. it is a little to fast for reading comfortably.


----------



## paroh (Jul 24, 2010)

Bsnl 3G lw272 software required as my friend software is corrupted. can some one please upload the software of Bsnl 3G lw272


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 25, 2010)

Appreciate work.


----------



## robbinghood (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice site. But is it from BSNL?


----------

